# Osha Didn't Tell The Whole Story.



## Grumpy Gator (Oct 17, 2015)

_So for all these years and all the different groups I'v worked for it's the same old mantra ._
_"Lift with your legs. Not your back"_
_Now I'm going to tell you what they left out. _
_While you are lifting with your legs "DO NOT" leave your feet planted and twist your body._
_Bad things happen. I was moving a heavy piece in the yard and had to change direction to miss the house and just pivoted on my legs and went on.When I took the next step I realized I pooped up big time._
_Four doctor visits an X-ray and a MRI later I found out I tore the {Doctor Speak Ahead} Anterior horn of the lateral meniscus in my right leg._
_ In all the years I'v been testing the limits of what I could do I have paid the price more than once._
_Me and pain are on a first name basis. Ain't a day goes by that some part of my body that I abused in my youth does not talk to me. After all this time if  I don't hurt when I wake up I think somethings wrong. But this is something new to me ._
_ Lets just say if I could I would take this one back._
_So..........Don't be a bone head like me...........Get help if what you are trying to move is bigger or heaver than you are._
_*******Just Saying************Gator***************_


----------



## brav65 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey Gator, I feel your pain, literally. I lost my anterior and posterior horn of my medial meniscus as well as my anterior crutiate and medial collateral ligament.  All that being said I am just waiting to get old enough that they will replace my knee.  It works as a great weather barometer though, I can forecast rain with 100% accuracy.  I sound like a rice crispy commercial when I get out of bed in the morning!  Sorry to hear about your injury.


----------



## kvt (Oct 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the new injury Gator.   Brav65,  What do you mean when you get out of bed,   My body pops all the time not just of a morning.   And Pain Management is just like what Gator said.   If I was to wake up with no pain,  there would be something wrong.   It is just trying to keep it under control.


----------



## coolidge (Oct 17, 2015)

I was attempting to lift something too heavy a couple years ago, I heard this loud CRUNCH and felt something give in my back, I set it back down and went and got the Kubota tractor.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 17, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Hey Gator, I feel your pain, literally. I lost my anterior and posterior horn of my medial meniscus as well as my anterior crutiate and medial collateral ligament.  All that being said I am just waiting to get old enough that they will replace my knee.  It works as a great weather barometer though, I can forecast rain with 100% accuracy.  I sound like a rice crispy commercial when I get out of bed in the morning!  Sorry to hear about your injury.



What do you mean OLD Enough for a total knee?  With the newer knees lasting at least 25 years--GET IT NOW.    I kept going to the Doc every once in a while and he said well if it still hurts in 3 months come back.  You know you can get used to almost anything so it was a long time between visits for the knee.  For over 10 years I put up with bone on bone in my right knee.  Don't be a bonehead like me, go and get your knee now.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 17, 2015)

Then there's the "Hey, I use to be able to lift that and now I can't..." moment(s), that seem to be happening with increasing frequency.

Heck, just climbing in the rear of the pickup takes a bit of forethought these days, as the knee says "...no you don't."
Remember when we'd JUMP into the back of a pickup, or vault over the side? It wasn't that long ago was it?


----------



## Firestopper (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm right there with you guys when it comes to pain. Shoulders and lower back keeps me from a decent night sleep. I rarely take pain meds as I might need to drive at any point. Long nights during a 24 hr shifts don't help but we press on. I have never hurt myself working for myself. Many times during a firehouse shift, I look at the fatty requiring help off the floor and I miss my forklift. You guys would be suprized how many people can't get themselves up off the floor but have no problem opening the fridge to EAT.
Best of luck with your knee.


----------



## brav65 (Oct 18, 2015)

Reeltor said:


> What do you mean OLD Enough for a total knee?  With the newer knees lasting at least 25 years--GET IT NOW.    I kept going to the Doc every once in a while and he said well if it still hurts in 3 months come back.  You know you can get used to almost anything so it was a long time between visits for the knee.  For over 10 years I put up with bone on bone in my right knee.  Don't be a bonehead like me, go and get your knee now.




Problem is I'm only 50, and I totaled my knee at 38.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 18, 2015)

I know in the past there was the idea that you are too young for a total knee but now 50 is a perfectly acceptable age for a total knee.  If your guy doesn't think so you may need to change surgeons.  
Putting up with 12 years of pain is way too long, I hope you get it checked out.

Mike


----------



## ogberi (Oct 18, 2015)

Ouch, gator!  I had my left knee fixed last November, finally.  tore something bad dirtbiking years and years ago, but the ortho said it wasn't enough damage to warrant surgery on in.  then last October, I squatted down to get a sandspur out of the dog's foot...something in that knee made a sound like twisting a chicken leg apart, and promptly fell over from the backlash of profanity that followed.   torn meniscus, badly.  They fished out a floating-around-loose piece the size of a nickel, did lots of cleanup, and sent me home.    It's a million times better now, but for awhile there I was all gimped out.  Hope you get fixed up in a hurry!


----------



## higgite (Oct 18, 2015)

I feel for you, Gator. Hope it heals up okay.

Speaking of waking up in the morning, if something or other ain’t sore or aching when I get up, then the first thing I do is check the obits to see if I’m in them.

Tom


----------



## tomh (Oct 19, 2015)

My best friend


----------



## higgite (Oct 19, 2015)

tomh said:


> My best friend


Yeah, that's nice, but it takes a second person to push you around on one of those.

Tom


----------

